# Solved: Excel - Symptom [left mouse button click hold]



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Whether it's a new spreadsheet, or an existing one, when you click anywhere on the sheet, it acts like your clicking down the left mouse button and dragging. All cells within the movement of the mouse are being selected.

Replaced the mouse, which was wireless, with a PS2 Mouse, and still have the problem.

Running Windows 2K prof SP4

MS Office 98.

Any ideas?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

One possibilty is that you have turned the F8 function key on.
Try pressing the F8 function key once and see if you are now free to select wherever you want.


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks... I'll take a look at that. I might even try another keyboard...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

You're in Extended Selection mode. Toggling F8 will do that, and toggling Shift + F8 will toggle the Add Selection mode (simulates holding the Ctrl key while clicking cells, as opposed to the Shift key simulation). If the F8 combo doesn't work, although I'm fairly sure it will, replacing your keyboard might be good. Also make sure it is only your computer, just the Excel application, or just a specific file.


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks folks... That seemed to fix it. I instructed the user to watch to make sure EXT is not on in the lower right hand portion of the sheet. I toggled it back and forth so they could see what effect it had on it when it was either on or off.

Appreciate it..


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't believe, you may correct me if I'm wrong, but in versions prior to 2007 you will not see a distinction in the status bar between Extend and Add Selection mode. I do not have 2003 on this machine to test and my memory is lacking..


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

You have always had the EXT firefytr. I used to have to teach all the function key options.
I am still using Excel 2002 and EXT appears if you press F8.


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep, it's there, cuz I saw it, and made sure they saw it...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I know that. I'm asking if, when you hit _Shift+ F8_ if it says the same thing. They are two different modes, although I was under the impression they still showed the same mode in the status bar.

*Edit*: Corrected key combo.


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Didn't try the shift+f8 combo while I was there. I just pressed the F8 key off and on to show them.

Off site now...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Even if in _Add Selection_ mode (the Shift + F8 combo), hitting F8 will toggle first back into _Extend Selection_ mode (aka EXT mode) and hitting again will toggle all off. There are three settings, generally it isn't well know because it is not seen too well and people think it is "weird behavior".


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes the ADD comes on when you do Shift F8. Again always been there


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

The Villan said:


> Yes the ADD comes on when you do Shift F8. Again always been there


Thanks very much!! :up: :up:


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats OK :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gang, what is the point of that mode? I don't know how many times I have had to "save" people who were "stuck" and frantic that they couldn't do anything in Excel....


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

The ability to use the keyboard for things you would use the mouse with. Using these modes allows one to make any size/range selection you could do with the mouse. At least that is what I use it for.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I like my mouse too much... 
It would feel deprived.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Mouse deprivation? LOL! We need to get you a better hobby my friend.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, have you ever lived in the Midwest? That is a hobby here! (Well, that or hunting, which is not my thing....)


----------

